# "Hovering" Customers



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I do not know about you folks, but when I am working, especially on a service job..the last thing you want is a customer standing RIGHT next to you hawking every move. For me it is easier to just let me do my job and I can give you quality service and then leave.

How do you guys out here handle hovering clients who think you are their shop teacher or for whatever reason.?

How do you politely tell them to back off until your finished?

I cannot wait to hear your thoughts on this....Thanks!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

There are any number of ways to deal with that, and I don't mind sharing. 

There is the ole near miss. Swing around quickly and nearly  run into them. 

How about the stop working and start talking trick. 2 minutes of conversation and they start to realize that they are paying you to talk, and volunteer leave you alone to you work. 

I like a method a journeyman taught me. He would say something like its $50 an hour, $55.00 if you want to watch, and $60.00 if you try and help.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont mind it as long as they ain't asking 2 million questions and talking to me and telling me how to do my job. If they are quietly Watching that's fine as long as they ain't in my way, if they are in my way, i can't stand that. alot of customers like to watch, but the ones that get in my way and are just total D bags that's a different story. Just my opinion on the situation.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally, it doesn't bother me at all. At times i would prefer if the customer looks so he can see what it take to complete the job.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll tell them if they are too close for me to work, that's usually good enough. If your customers stand to close to you alot, perhaps you need a less attractive cologne.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

It usually doesn't bother me unless they're in my way and I can't get the job done.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I'll tell them if they are too close for me to work, that's usually good enough. If your customers stand to close to you alot, perhaps you need a less attractive cologne.


I wear Scent of Toilet, and nobody seems to dig that. :no:

As a consumer I like to know what is going on, and as such if the customer stays at a distance I can usually take it. If not the I use my tricks to stop it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Personally, it doesn't bother me at all. At times i would prefer if the customer looks so he can see what it take to complete the job.


Let 'em watch. It's a helluva show when I'm doing it. :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're doing the job T&M, it usually takes longer to answer all the questions and such...not always a bad thing.

I had one lady that was all up in my business...she tripped over my bag twice and when I needed to go to the truck, I told her I was moving the bag so she didn't trip over it again...I'll be danged if she didn't trip over it after I moved the thing...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

my opinion and a quick story

There are two types of hovering custs. the friendly talkative non-judging type and the quiet observers. The talkative ones are great. I love to talk to folks. this is fine when I'm doing something that is completely rote. garbage disposals or water heaters. not if i'm doing a big repipe or something. 
The ones that I can't stand are the ones that watch and don't say anything. especially middle age or older guys. I just know they're watching to make sure I'm working and not wasting time. 

Then there's the drop ins. One guy casually walked in to check progress every 15 minutes while i was putting in a water heater.:furious: didn't say anything just stepped in and left. 

lots of times, I'll go out to the truck and do some prefab or I'll get snippy which isn't good.



So I had to deliver a load of concrete to my coworker who had been digging a basement floor and repairing a main all day. hottest day of the year. when I got there, I walked around back and into the basement where he and a laborer were hard at work. Sitting in lawn chairs were three blue hairs. They had been sitting there watching all day. he even said that they sat there and watched while he was jack hammering. I would not have been okay with that. Radio would have gone on and it would have been political talk or classical. and it would have been loud


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Just had one last night.He made me smile as he was "Hovering".Nice enough guy,kinda dry.
Don't your guys gut tell you no matter how much they try you just know even the smplest task is going to torture them because it's not as easy as when you did it.

As I was getting ready to topsnake a lavy he was telling me that I might not be able to get it to not go up the vent,he worked on it for an hour and a half.90 seconds after pulling the trigger the cable was on return feed and the water was draining.He was overly quiet for the rest of our visit.

Wife asked "How did it go guys?"
What would you have said


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My buddy says one of the best thing about the shrill whine of his Ridgid K7500 is that it keeps customers from standing around and bothering him.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

oh oh when the customer walks you into the bathroom and then HE stands over the toilet and flushes it and goes on and on about what it might be...I probably already know but even if I don't, your walkthrough isn't going to be much help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll take a customer that hangs around out of the way watching, asking an occasional question, and shooting the bull any day over the customer that signs the go ahead on a flat rate job, walks away, then goes biotch on the price on completion any day of the week...

It's funny how the ones that hang around seem to appreciate the work you did and the effort put forth....:yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't mind an attentive and talkative customer at all. As long as they aren't telling me how I should be working, I'm 100% o.k. with it. It seems like women who watch and ask questions are the best because they're actually interested in what you're doing. They don't seem to be fishing for information so they can do it themselves but rather taking an active interest in their largest investment, their home. Some men are like this too but I'd say the majority of those that are bossy and with an opinion of how the job should be done are men. 





Paul


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

drtyhands said:


> Just had one last night.He made me smile as he was "Hovering".Nice enough guy,kinda dry.
> Don't your guys gut tell you no matter how much they try you just know even the smplest task is going to torture them because it's not as easy as when you did it.
> 
> As I was getting ready to topsnake a lavy he was telling me that I might not be able to get it to not go up the vent,he worked on it for an hour and a half.90 seconds after pulling the trigger the cable was on return feed and the water was draining.He was overly quiet for the rest of our visit.
> ...


It went better than expected.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I do not care who watches me nothing to hide and lots to see and learn. It appears so easy when I do the work and it shows the home owner that I am the expert. I like the conversation and it is very easy to get the customer tell me more information about them.

I was doing a ride along with one of our plumbers and we and the home owner were in the bathroom. The plumber bent down to check out the faucet and let one rip. It was a tear jerker that quickly over took the bathroom. I had a difficult time regaining my composure as I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I do not care who watches me nothing to hide and lots to see and learn. It appears so easy when I do the work and it shows the home owner that I am the expert. I like the conversation and it is very easy to get the customer tell me more information about them.
> 
> I was doing a ride along with one of our plumbers and we and the home owner were in the bathroom. The plumber bent down to check out the faucet and let one rip. It was a tear jerker that quickly over took the bathroom. I had a difficult time regaining my composure as I was laughing so hard.


Lmao, that's some funny stuff.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

*I like to watch*

:brows: 

There are three things that cause me to watch a service worker:

1. Your appearance and/or demeanor makes me distrustful of your abilities or makes me not to want to leave you unsupervised for fear you might steal something. I won't hover, I will look for reasons to walk through the room. I won't talk to you.

2. I am interested in what you are doing. :yes: I will ask if you mind if I I watch and will even ask if it's okay to talk while you are working. If the answer is no, that's fine because I respect a professional.

3. Eye candy. But in that case, you won't catch me watching you. :no:

make that four

4. I am bored.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

For me they can watch and visit both. It is good PR. They learn more about what we're doing and grow to like us which is always a plus come time to present the bill. As long as they don't get too close to dangerous things such as my spinning sewer machine then I ASK them politly to back away.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> For me they can watch and visit both. It is good PR. They learn more about what we're doing and grow to like us which is always a plus come time to present the bill. As long as they don't get too close to dangerous things such as my spinning sewer machine then I ASK them politly to back away.



I always wondered why any company would make/use an open caged sewer machine. I think we have our answer. It can clear a crowd. haha

I really don't mind people talking to me while I'm working. It gives me the chance to get to know the person, and promote my business. A smile and a conversation, can be the difference of them calling you in the future. 

I've heard some amazing storys from my customers. Everything from war storys to love storys, and everything in between. I'm a people person tho. Anybody can get along with me. :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The WORST is when you have to TV a sewer. Everyone and their brother wants to look at the freakin moniter, as you try to determine the problem. Get the eff back, I'll give you the dvd when I'm done. 

I usually tell em "I need a little bit of room to work."

If that dont work, I'll sling some at em. :laughing: when I pull the camera out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> The WORST is when you have to TV a sewer. Everyone and their brother wants to look at the freakin moniter, as you try to determine the problem....


It's the opposite for me. When running a sewer camera that is when I want them the closest and most engaged. If they are not hovering at that point, I invite them to. :yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thank you*



Phat Cat said:


> :brows:
> 
> There are three things that cause me to watch a service worker:
> 
> ...


Thank you Phat Cat very much for explaining this mystery to me.....
because lots and lots of ladies have always watched me do 
my job over the years.......I just never realized why they all wanted 
to hover around and watch me work on their kitchen
sinks untill this day..... 

My god... I am eye candy....:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> My god... I am eye candy....:thumbup:


Well yes you are sir. :laughing:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the best methods I have found when they want to hover over a plugged toilet, grab the shop vac and suck it dry, then keep blowing the shît smell into the residence. Especially if they have been rude or similar.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Dun' Right said:


> I always wondered why any company would make/use an open caged sewer machine. I think we have our answer. It can clear a crowd. haha
> 
> I really don't mind people talking to me while I'm working. It gives me the chance to get to know the person, and promote my business. A smile and a conversation, can be the difference of them calling you in the future.
> 
> I've heard some amazing storys from my customers. Everything from war storys to love storys, and everything in between. I'm a people person tho. Anybody can get along with me. :thumbup:


 Open cage or not I don't think it's smart to let anyone stand close to a working piece of equipment that could inflict harm if something goes wrong. Kinda like standing next to a ditch while the backhoe works. Stupid but they don't know.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

If a customer won't respond to obvious forced attemps at patience with their rudeness.I just flat out unload.One shot across the bow first.No tricks our side shows.I ain't making a killing on your property so mutual respect is necessary.I have yet in three years had to walk out of a house.I am finding out common folk are getting easier to "Align",for lack of a better word.Making alot of friends.

To go with it:
Got a customer with an apartment building who asked me if I'd be interested.Initially I said no.I explained.He said he'd make sure there would be no tenant drama.I'll give it a go,we'll see.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Well yes you are sir. :laughing:


Wow, just wow

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's the opposite for me. When running a sewer camera that is when I want them the closest and most engaged. If they are not hovering at that point, I invite them to. :yes:


Same here. Most people are genuinely interested in whats " down there " causing the the problem or lately it seems I'm showing them they really don't need a $8,000 reline job 

Reline is a great technology and tool just being oversold IMHO

wookie


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Last time I did a job for one of the patel customers, he watched me like a hawk, like I was going to steal his garage. I missed a crimp on one 90 and turned the water on. I have NO idea how that happened :whistling2: but he got cold and wet in a BIG hurry!!

Most of the time I like when people ask questions, but I draw the line at picking up my tools. Hands off the tools people!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It doesn't bother me at all. Makes the time roll by so much faster and the customer gets to know me by the interaction, building a form of trust bond between us.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Id say it's probly the worst when kids want to watch, they always get to close and want to pick up your tools and play with em. But Normaly the parents of children keep them away.


Side story: we were doing a job and this lady was asking us all kinds of questions and telling us her life story lol, but it was ok because she was a really nice lady. And the lady asked is that like super glue (referring to the cpvc glue) I thought that was so damn funny, so I had to explain to her "in a way it is, but it bonds the plastic on a molecular level", the glue is a solvent" . But it was ok cause she offered us drinks and such so it was a cool experience.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*it usually works*



plbgbiz said:


> Well yes you are sir. :laughing:


they get a little view of this eye candy 
and they just cant turn away......


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Master Mark


You can tell you live in the north ,no coppertone butt there..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Master Mark
> 
> 
> You can tell you live in the north ,no coppertone butt there..


Best of all NO SKID MARKS !!:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought plumbers crack was Bad, until I ripped the croch of my shorts out on a job, talk about embarrassing as hell. Now I always make sure I have a change of clothes on the truck.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Get a belt and some long tail tees...

Sheesh people.................

That's one of my pet-peeves. I even hike my wife's top down if she bends over in those low rise jeans. Say no to crack....


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Master Mark
> 
> 
> You can tell you live in the north ,no coppertone butt there..



LMAO!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I ware one of these, no plumbers crack in sight 











And no that's not me :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's the opposite for me. When running a sewer camera that is when I want them the closest and most engaged. If they are not hovering at that point, I invite them to. :yes:


Same here!

As a matter of fact I like to let them find the problem... :yes:

I give them the short course on what a sewer should look like...
"Just like the water fun ride at the amusement park, no rough areas to flow over or, bang into and hurt yourself..."

Pretty easy selling a repair when they found the problem.... :yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Get a belt and some long tail tees...
> 
> Sheesh people.................
> 
> ...


You need to start rocking these:
http://www.utilikilts.com/company/products/kilts/workmans/


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I ware one of these, no plumbers crack in sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. No crack and no pants necessary.  Would cut down on uniform expense too! :yes:

Bet female customers would multiply as word spread. Sales might go up as well.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> You need to start rocking these:
> http://www.utilikilts.com/company/products/kilts/workmans/


Now that's just wrong. :yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> You need to start rocking these:
> http://www.utilikilts.com/company/products/kilts/workmans/


Just ordered 3 of em :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> You need to start rocking these:
> http://www.utilikilts.com/company/products/kilts/workmans/


I don't feels so good.


----------

